# "About" when referencing time



## MickyS

I'm doing an audio only Tagalog course.  There is no transcript that accompanies the audio component.  When referencing time, I hear the translation for "at about 3:00" to be something that sounds like...

moonkah alas tres.  

What is the actual spelling of the word that sounds like moonkah?

If anyone knows the whereabouts of a transcript for the Pimsleur Comprehensive Tagalog course, I would sure appreciate it.

Many thanks...


----------



## mystique

Can you provide the complete sentence (at about 1:00)? I think its (bandang ala una)


----------



## MickyS

Well, it is used in many situations on the CD.  For example, its says, "Tonight at about 6:00" and then gives the translation, "Mamayang gabi moonkah alas sais."

If you sound out my moonkah with a gutteral k it will get you awfully close to the sound of the word.  It is definitely not your bandang, although that might work as well in terms of meaning.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

mystique said:


> Can you provide the complete sentence (at about 1:00)? I think its (bandang ala una)


 --

I guess this is right. 'Bandang' a la una' is widely used. 

Regards


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

or it might be 'mga a las tres' (ma-ngah), not so sure, coz you're hearing 'Moonkah' a bit unclear to us as well. Haven't encountered that word before.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## MickyS

It very well could be mga.  In fact, that makes the most sense and it might be emphasized on the CD resulting in my moonkah interpretation.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

That's more like it. *'Mga a las tres'* would also mean *'at about 3 o clock' *in tagalog.


----------



## niernier

I also vote for "*mga *alas tres". Mga is often used as a plural marker in nouns, but when referencing time, as in this context, we use it to mean, "around 3 o clock" or "at about 3 o clock". By the way, mga is pronounced as ma-nga. Just don't ask me how to pronounce nga.


----------



## MickyS

Excellent help.  It hits the spot.  Thanks!


----------

